# A basso buffo as a heroic singer



## Flavius (Oct 7, 2017)

What opera singer in what aria caused you to realize he or she was one of the great voices, for instance a basso buffo suddenly displaying a magnificent voice and presence? Carlo Cava, known for his Rossini, is an example. His portrayal of Seneca in Monteverdi's "L'incoronazione di Poppea, 'Solitudine amata, eremo della mente...', either with von Karajan or Leppard, is a masterpiece. (The Leppard has excellent sound, and is period informed, the van Karajan, Jurinac and Janowitz.)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Flavius said:


> What opera singer in what aria caused you to realize he or she was one of the great voices, for instance a basso buffo suddenly displaying a magnificent voice and presence? Carlo Cava,* known for his Rossini*, is an example. His portrayal of Seneca in Monteverdi's "L'incoronazione di Poppea, 'Solitudine amata, eremo della mente...', either with von Karajan or Leppard, is a masterpiece. (The Leppard has excellent sound, and is period informed, the van Karajan, Jurinac and Janowitz.)


Rossini wrote some _incredibly_ heroic pieces for bass. I see you're from America. most of us tend to associate Rossini with comedic operas like Barber of Seville, but in reality, he wrote just as many dramatic works as comedic. He loved the bass voice and many of his arias for them are nothing short of majestic. Not accusing you of this personally, but the modern opera world has tended to sneer at "Rossini basses" is if it's something which is inferior. In reality, quite the opposite is true, and to master lead Rossini bass roles requires 
- an incredible range
- ability to swing between heavy, dramatic singing and lines requiring the flexibility of a bel canto soprano
- huge, bellowing high notes like a gong to smooth, lyrical legato sections requiring masterful elegance and finesse

a few examples include

Mose et Pharaon





Maometto Secondo





Semiramide (role of Assur)


----------



## Flavius (Oct 7, 2017)

BalalaikaBoy: Did Cava record any of the heroic roles you cited? Are there any instances where you were surprised by a voice you hadn't considered? Thank you for your response. (Incidentally, Baja California is in Mexico.)

I have several of Rossini's serious operas, and notice that my 'Guglielmo Tell' has Ghiaurov, who certainly has the vocal accomplishments you mention.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Flavius said:


> BalalaikaBoy: Did Cava record any of the heroic roles you cited? Are there any instances where you were surprised by a voice you hadn't considered? Thank you for your response.


I'll take a look


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

About this time last year I went to a performance of _Barber_ with Serena Malfi as Rosina. Although this was definitely a buffo role rather than a dramatic or heroic one, I still thought she was a great artist with a great voice. I can't think off hand of someone who is/was known for comedic roles that I've seen a different side of in serious roles. Perhaps Joyce DiDonato who has done a lot of Rossini and was very good in Maria Stuarda?

N.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

I remember mostly hearing records of Giuseppe Taddei singing Mozart and Rossini - this is a link to Barbiere




Although I enjoyed his recordings I did not realise just how dramatic his performances could be and how massive his voice could sound until I heard the Aida from Mexico recorded around the same time


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Flavius said:


> BalalaikaBoy: Did Cava record any of the heroic roles you cited?


not that I can find anyware, but possibly.



> (Incidentally, Baja California is in Mexico.)


ah, mea culpa


----------

